# Any open games in Seattle WA?



## MJEggertson (Mar 4, 2002)

I moved to Seattle about a year ago, and I'm interested in joining a PnP group after a hiatus. I haven't been at a gaming table since junior high, and I'm beginning to miss it.

I guess I'm looking for a group of twenty-something aged gamers, myself, I'm 24. I've only played various versions of D&D, but I'm pretty much open to any kind of roleplaying. My only source material at the moment though, is 3ED&D: I left all my other stuff behind when I left home some time ago.

If your game has room, and you think I'd fit in, why don't you drop me a line?

Later,

-Mike
mike@3eprofiler.com


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 13, 2002)

*Hey welcome to Seattle...*

A little late I know 

Anyway first place I would check is here...

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SeattleGAMERS_ASSEMBLE/

while we tend to have 100 emails of inside jokes and off-topic, topics it is not to bad. We have a monthly lunchen that a few people go to and there are a few games that might be starting up here in the near future.

Right now I run an OA in West Seattle on Friday nights but it is pretty full right now (6 players). I am also running an Aberrant game (every other Wednesday) on the MS main campus here in Redmond. Not many in this group but that is sort of good and bad (3 players).

I know there are some other people talking about running a GURPS Bunnies & Burrows game (why I will never know but), and others talking about possible D&D games starting up. 

Other games I know of are Vampires in West Seattle also (I don't play but know all the players)


----------



## MJEggertson (Mar 14, 2002)

Thanks. You weren't kidding about the off-topicness, hehe.

You'll probably see me on the board there in a week or so, I'm about to leave town for a while.


----------

